# Drywallmasters short flat box handle.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So whos had a go with that little handle then, Any thoughts??

Well i have :tongue: So there, And i think its great, What a sweet little handle, I was a bit curious as how it would go as it has no break but it works awsome.

In fact i may even use that for the horizontal joins now instead of my north star, It seemed to be faster and easier to wip around with, and made a nice join, Really smooth mud with little poks etc, Not sure why?? Mabye it allowed more pressure over the blade.

It should make boxing off scaffold an easier job as well and with the 5.5box on the no coat its great, much easier than swinging a longer handle.

Anyway, Thanks sunil and the dwm team, Its a long overdue tool thats a welcome addition to my kit :thumbsup:

http://www.all-wall.com/New-Items/SuperFinish-Flat-Box-Handle


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

How do you do the butts with no brake ?????????
It's the thinness of the handle to me, to each his own, but I prefer the thinner handle. You seem to have more control, it's just easier to run. I try to only pull out the extension handle (My new Columbia,thx col.) when I half to. Other than that I use your standard 36" handle (30cm I think). Plus their a lot cheaper to replace.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think it flexes 2Buck.
The handle looks fixed.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

the only handle I own is a northstar adjustable. I dont like the pinch style brake. What ever happened to Northstar? I pretty much have a full set of Northstar tools. I know they went out of business but is someone else taking over their patents or anything of the likes? They made some very nice tools and their angle heads are hard to beat. It would be a shame to see no more Northstar tools in my opinion.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> How do you do the butts with no brake ?????????
> It's the thinness of the handle to me, to each his own, but I prefer the thinner handle. You seem to have more control, it's just easier to run. I try to only pull out the extension handle (My new Columbia,thx col.) when I half to. Other than that I use your standard 36" handle (30cm I think). Plus their a lot cheaper to replace.


 
It is a fixed handle, It just works, tilt it and lift it off same as if it was a braked handle. I did all the sideways joins 2nd coat today, Worked sweet. And i like the thicker handles, Thinner feels less control to me. I had some goldblatts and some bent standard handles but didnt like them at all so got the thicker northstar ajustar, love it, sold the others so that was my only handle, happy to add this one though.
When i used this handle i tended to have one hand in the box/plate[handle area and the other on the end, but get this, You can use it one handed, Yes thats what i said, One handed if you need to :thumbsup:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

cazna said:


> It is a fixed handle, It just works, tilt it and lift it off same as if it was a braked handle. I did all the sideways joins 2nd coat today, Worked sweet. And i like the thicker handles, Thinner feels less control to me. I had some goldblatts and some bent standard handles but didnt like them at all so got the thicker northstar ajustar, love it, sold the others so that was my only handle, happy to add this one though.
> When i used this handle i tended to have one hand in the box/plate[handle area and the other on the end, but get this, You can use it one handed, Yes thats what i said, One handed if you need to :thumbsup:


I really like my short DM handle for hallways, closets, feature walls with lots of windows, etc. It couldn't likely be my only handle, but it's my first choice anywhere I don't need the reach of my Adjustar. The little handle is way more accurate than a standard handle for short little runs between windows and such


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

would be awsome if you could sample a tool to see if it was worth the money.It does look cool .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Fast forward to 10:50 on this video to see Columbia's new short box handle:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good to see Columbia making the short handle. Made in Canada eh.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

MR Cazna,
Have good luck next sunday in Auckland whith French..! (we, Arg Pumas, made an effort with you but showed poor auto-convincement, we could have given big headache... have good players... see in 4N?:thumbup:

Here in Argentina we buit you know know briks and concrete.. Minimum drywall but growing up soon. No banjos, boxes, zookas here, just have to import from states at 3x or 4x price.
I'd like to built a homemade Super Finish Handle (really messy to import, just buy box 10" DM)
can you assure me this handle works good not having brake??
Do you recommend me it?
I really appreciate you opinion!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> MR Cazna,
> Have good luck next sunday in Auckland whith French..! (we, Arg Pumas, made an effort with you but showed poor auto-convincement, we could have given big headache... have good players... see in 4N?:thumbup:
> 
> Here in Argentina we buit you know know briks and concrete.. Minimum drywall but growing up soon. No banjos, boxes, zookas here, just have to import from states at 3x or 4x price.
> ...


Oh Master Cazna









You have walked the rice paper, and not torn it, a new grass Hopper needs your help








:jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

guijarrero said:


> MR Cazna,
> Have good luck next sunday in Auckland whith French..! (we, Arg Pumas, made an effort with you but showed poor auto-convincement, we could have given big headache... have good players... see in 4N?:thumbup:
> 
> Here in Argentina we buit you know know briks and concrete.. Minimum drywall but growing up soon. No banjos, boxes, zookas here, just have to import from states at 3x or 4x price.
> ...


Hi Mr Guijarrerro

Thanks for the support in giving the french a wipping this sunday

And yes i do recommend this handle, It works well, But you need to understand if you wish to run ceilings and higher seams then you need to set up planks etc and walk them, Thats very time comsuming when if you had a longer braked handle you can do these from the floor.

This handle works with no brake as your hands are close to the box, So you can move it in a full range of movement, Think of the leverage distance required to do the same with a long handle, You cant, Thats why they need a brake.

Tools cost to get them here in NZ as well but our shipping is reliable.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

> And yes i do recommend this handle, It works well, But you need to understand if you wish to run ceilings and higher seams then you need to set up planks etc and walk them, Thats very time comsuming when if you had a longer braked handle you can do these from the floor.
> 
> This handle works with no brake as your hands are close to the box, So you can move it in a full range of movement, Think of the leverage distance required to do the same with a long handle, You cant, Thats why they need a brake.


Very clear, usefull.. I'll see my options better now
Thankyou very much:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the same as Columbias Closet Monster handle. I aint used it yet but hope to next week. No brake but there is a wingnut fixing instead so you adjust it before you start :thumbsup:


----------

